
Joomla Data Breach: Joomla Resources Directory Users Exposed - massacre
https://howtohosting.guide/joomla-data-breach/
======
GrumpyNl
I like this one, finally some breach with good news. "The good news is that
the impact of the data breach is considered low, as most of the breached
information was already publicly known. However, this is not valid for hashed
passwords and IP addresses, which were not public prior to the breach."

